# Table Halp



## Nightmares (Jul 20, 2016)

Could someone help me with my table, so the 2 red flowers aren't weird...and wonky? Thanks! ^-^;



Spoiler











*Pear*​





*Orange*​





*Cherry*​





*Peach*​





*Apple *​






























































```
[table="width: 500, align: center"]
[tr]
	[td][center]
[IMG]http://www.belltreeforums.com/dbtech/vbshop/images/items/shop/fruit-pear.png[/IMG]

[B]Pear[/b][/center][/td]

	[td][center]
[IMG]http://www.belltreeforums.com/dbtech/vbshop/images/items/shop/fruit-orange.png[/IMG]

[B]Orange[/b][/center][/td]

[td][center]
[IMG]http://www.belltreeforums.com/dbtech/vbshop/images/items/shop/fruit-cherry.png[/IMG]

[B]Cherry[/b]
[/center][/td]

[td][center]
[Img]http://www.belltreeforums.com/dbtech/vbshop/images/items/shop/fruit-peach.png[/img]

[B]Peach[/b]
[/center][/td]

[td][center]
[Img]http://www.belltreeforums.com/dbtech/vbshop/images/items/shop/fruit-apple.png[/img]

[B]Apple [/b]
[/center][/td]

[/tr]
[/table]



[table="width: 300, align: center"]
[tr]
      [td][center][img]http://www.belltreeforums.com/dbtech/vbshop/images/items/shop/cosmo-red.png[/img][/center][/td]

[td][center]
[img]http://www.belltreeforums.com/dbtech/vbshop/images/items/shop/cosmo-yellow.png[/img][/center][/td]

[td][center]
[img]http://www.belltreeforums.com/dbtech/vbshop/images/items/shop/cosmo-white.png[/img][/center][/td]

[/tr]
[/table]



[table="width: 300, align: center"]
[tr]


[td][center]
[img]http://www.belltreeforums.com/dbtech/vbshop/images/items/shop/pansy-red.png[/img][/center][/td]

[td][center][img]http://www.belltreeforums.com/dbtech/vbshop/images/items/shop/pansy-yellow.png[/img][/center][/td]

[td][center][img]http://www.belltreeforums.com/dbtech/vbshop/images/items/shop/pansy-white.png[/img][/center][/td]

[/tr]
[/table]



[table="width: 200, align: center"]
[tr]

[td][center][img]http://i.imgur.com/xzY5o9n.png[/img][/center][/td]
[td][center][img]http://www.belltreeforums.com/dbtech/vbshop/images/items/carnation-pink.png[/img][/center][/td]

[/tr]
[/table]



[table="width: 400, align: center"]
[tr]

[td][center][img]http://www.belltreeforums.com/dbtech/vbshop/images/items/candy-yellow.png[/img][/center][/td]
[td][center][img]http://www.belltreeforums.com/dbtech/vbshop/images/items/candy-red.png[/img][/center][/td]
[td][center][img]http://www.belltreeforums.com/dbtech/vbshop/images/items/candy-green.png[/img][/center][/td]
[td][center][img]http://www.belltreeforums.com/dbtech/vbshop/images/items/candy-blue.png[/img][/center][/td]

[/tr]
[/table]
[table="width: 300, align: center"]
[tr]
[td][center][img]http://www.belltreeforums.com/dbtech/vbshop/images/items/shop/ancient-candle.png[/img][/center][/td]
[td][center][img]http://www.belltreeforums.com/dbtech/vbshop/images/items/shop/voodoo-doll.png[/img][/center][/td]
[td][center][img]http://www.belltreeforums.com/dbtech/vbshop/images/items/shop/pumpkin-cupcake.png[/img][/center][/td]

[/tr]
[/table]



[table="width: 700, align: center"]
[tr]

[td][/td]
[td][/td]
[td][/td]

[/tr]
[/table]
```


----------



## Chrystina (Jul 21, 2016)

here you go  tested it just to make sure it was aligned properly. 


```
[TABLE="width: 500, align: center"]
[TR]
[TD][IMG]http://i.imgur.com/2zSvqd3.jpg[/IMG][/TD]
[TD][SIZE=1][CENTER]



[IMG]http://i.imgur.com/JTCr4F6.png[/IMG]
Call me Night / Lani
 ☁ [URL="http://nightmares-x.deviantart.com"][COLOR=#808080]DeviantArt[/COLOR][/URL]  ☁  [URL="https://www.instagram.com/l_cocoabean/"][COLOR=#808080]Instagram[/COLOR][/URL]  ☁ 
「나는이 를 읽을 수 없습니다 이」
[IMG]http://i.imgur.com/JTCr4F6.png[/IMG][/CENTER]
[/SIZE][/TD]
[TD]



[IMG]http://orig00.deviantart.net/62e2/f/2016/019/2/e/fire_emblem_if_fates__azura_s_hoshido_dance_stamp_by_darkie4eva-d9jlrju.gif[/IMG][/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
```


----------



## Nightmares (Jul 23, 2016)

Boop


----------



## Nightmares (Jul 23, 2016)

Doop


----------



## Jacob (Jul 23, 2016)

*Pear*​





*Orange*​





*Cherry*​





*Peach*​





*Apple *​

































































```
[table="width: 500, align: center"]
[tr]
	[td][center]
[IMG]http://www.belltreeforums.com/dbtech/vbshop/images/items/shop/fruit-pear.png[/IMG]

[B]Pear[/b][/center][/td]

	[td][center]
[IMG]http://www.belltreeforums.com/dbtech/vbshop/images/items/shop/fruit-orange.png[/IMG]

[B]Orange[/b][/center][/td]

[td][center]
[IMG]http://www.belltreeforums.com/dbtech/vbshop/images/items/shop/fruit-cherry.png[/IMG]

[B]Cherry[/b]
[/center][/td]

[td][center]
[Img]http://www.belltreeforums.com/dbtech/vbshop/images/items/shop/fruit-peach.png[/img]

[B]Peach[/b]
[/center][/td]

[td][center]
[Img]http://www.belltreeforums.com/dbtech/vbshop/images/items/shop/fruit-apple.png[/img]

[B]Apple [/b]
[/center][/td]

[/tr]
[/table]



[table="width: 300, align: center"]
[tr]
[td][center]
[img]http://www.belltreeforums.com/dbtech/vbshop/images/items/shop/cosmo-red.png[/img][/center][/td]

[td][center]
[img]http://www.belltreeforums.com/dbtech/vbshop/images/items/shop/cosmo-yellow.png[/img][/center][/td]

[td][center]
[img]http://www.belltreeforums.com/dbtech/vbshop/images/items/shop/cosmo-white.png[/img][/center][/td]

[/tr]
[/table]



[table="width: 300, align: center"]
[tr]


[td][center]
[img]http://www.belltreeforums.com/dbtech/vbshop/images/items/shop/pansy-red.png[/img][/center][/td]

[td][center]
[img]http://www.belltreeforums.com/dbtech/vbshop/images/items/shop/pansy-yellow.png[/img][/center][/td]

[td][center]
[img]http://www.belltreeforums.com/dbtech/vbshop/images/items/shop/pansy-white.png[/img][/center][/td]

[/tr]
[/table]



[table="width: 200, align: center"]
[tr]

[td][center][img]http://i.imgur.com/xzY5o9n.png[/img][/center][/td]
[td][center][img]http://www.belltreeforums.com/dbtech/vbshop/images/items/carnation-pink.png[/img][/center][/td]

[/tr]
[/table]



[table="width: 400, align: center"]
[tr]

[td][center][img]http://www.belltreeforums.com/dbtech/vbshop/images/items/candy-yellow.png[/img][/center][/td]
[td][center][img]http://www.belltreeforums.com/dbtech/vbshop/images/items/candy-red.png[/img][/center][/td]
[td][center][img]http://www.belltreeforums.com/dbtech/vbshop/images/items/candy-green.png[/img][/center][/td]
[td][center][img]http://www.belltreeforums.com/dbtech/vbshop/images/items/candy-blue.png[/img][/center][/td]

[/tr]
[/table]
[table="width: 300, align: center"]
[tr]
[td][center][img]http://www.belltreeforums.com/dbtech/vbshop/images/items/shop/ancient-candle.png[/img][/center][/td]
[td][center][img]http://www.belltreeforums.com/dbtech/vbshop/images/items/shop/voodoo-doll.png[/img][/center][/td]
[td][center][img]http://www.belltreeforums.com/dbtech/vbshop/images/items/shop/pumpkin-cupcake.png[/img][/center][/td]

[/tr]
[/table]



[table="width: 700, align: center"]
[tr]

[td][/td]
[td][/td]
[td][/td]

[/tr]
[/table]
```


----------



## Nightmares (Jul 23, 2016)

Jacob said:


> *Pear*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you so so much aah


----------

